# Another gem



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

At least they tied a knot in the cord so that it wouldn't pull out of the receptacle thru the wall.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

seo said:


> At least they tied a knot in the cord so that it wouldn't pull out of the receptacle thru the wall.


You know a pro did it, 'cause that's the good 'ol "underwriter's knot"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> You know a pro did it, 'cause that's the good 'ol "underwriter's knot"


No, that's an 'overhand' knot.

An underwriters knot needs two cords or cables.


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## steadypimpin (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha, thats good! I went to someone's home and the had something similar to that except they had sconces hooked up thru the outlet.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Just as illegal as it can be!!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

it amazes me what people will do to save a buck


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, that's an 'overhand' knot.
> 
> An underwriters knot needs two cords or cables.


I used a few of those a week or 2 ago fixing some old K+T style light fixtures.

Tom


----------

